# Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl​​*
Es gibt ja viele Onlineshops.

Wenn dann einer mit einem ganz neuen Konzept für die Angelbranche startet, und das scheinbar auch ganz erfolgreich, dann nehmen wir gerne die Einladung an, mal nach Holland zu fahren und uns das alles zeigen zu lassen.

Und damit das nicht nur ein "trockenes" Infovideo wird, haben wir den Jungs noch Gerät abgeschnackt, das nun ihr als User gewinnen könnt (wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges).

Wer bis zum 30 Juni 2015 hier in diesem Thread, auf unserem Youtube-Kanal oder auf unserer Facebook-Seite das Video kommentiert, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung je eines der drei Pakete teil.

*Hier gehts direkt zum Video:*

[youtube1]Rt0LGI5lJnY[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt0LGI5lJnY


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Tolles Video mit interessanten Informationen über die Firma FischDeal. #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Du willst ja nur gewinnen ;-)))


----------



## someuniqname (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

wie immer ein informatives video vom anglerboard.tv 
/uwe


----------



## strignatz (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Wieder mal ein tolles Video aus Schwabenwood


----------



## Ewok-T1000 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich werfe auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring...


----------



## Vanner (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

War wieder sehr informativ. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, die Marke Ultimate wurde jetzt von Fischdeal übernommen und stellt die Sachen jetzt selbst her?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Lassen die Sachen herstellen, und vertreiben das aber nur über Fischdeal, nicht als Großhändler.


----------



## maniana (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

...könnte so ein Set auch gut gebrauchen |supergri


----------



## Vanner (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lassen die Sachen herstellen, und vertreiben das aber nur über Fischdeal, nicht als Großhändler.



 Ah ja, okay, danke für die Info.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



maniana schrieb:


> ...könnte so ein Set auch gut gebrauchen |supergri



Die Tasche (das Carry All) die es u.a. zu gewinnen gibt habe ich schon lange im Auge, jetzt als wir vor Ort waren konnte ich sie dann auch mal in Natura ansehen. Werde mir die auf jeden Fall bestellen.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich verfolge hin und wieder die Angebote von Fischdeal.
 Schöner Beitrag "Herr Thomas",  jetzt weiß man mehr darüber.
 Ach ja wenn ein Päckchen zufällig zu mir kommt dann freu ich mich natürlich. >)


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Die Werbeanzeigen hier haben ein Gesicht bekommen. 


Danke für den Einblick und immer weiter mit euren Videos :m


----------



## Koenigsgambit (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Vielen Dank für dieses informative Video! Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit  den newsletter von Fischdeal aboniert, dann aber wieder storniert, da ich mir nichts unter der Firma vorstellen konnte. Mit Eurer Vorstellung und Info hat sich dies geändert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Tasche (das Carry All) die es u.a. zu gewinnen gibt habe ich schon lange im Auge, jetzt als wir vor Ort waren konnte ich sie dann auch mal in Natura ansehen. Werde mir die auf jeden Fall bestellen.



Moin Moin
frohe Pfingsten Franz,Thomas und jetzt geht es richtig los :mChristopher Chew#htolles Interview haste gegeben,ich werde mir mal die Angelruten bei Dir angucken.
Sollte ich die Tasche (das Carry All) gewinnen, bekommt mein Freund Franz_16 die von mir.
Das macht das Angelboard aus


mfg nobbi


----------



## angelschorsch (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Tolles Video


----------



## Case (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Hab mir grad die aktuellen Angebote angeschaut, und mir nen Stuhl rausgesucht. Den hab ich auf die Schnelle mit anderen Angeboten verglichen. Ich könnte den noch Irgendwo 30 Cent günstiger haben. Im Großen und Ganzen aber um paar Euros mehr.

Ist doch eine feine Sache für Leute die nichts spezielles suchen, sondern einfach warten bis etwas "nicht dringend benötigtes" zu nem guten Preis angeboten wird.

Case


----------



## Pipboy (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich bin ehrlich...bin wegen der Verlosung hier...


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



> Ich bin ehrlich...bin wegen der Verlosung hier...



Da schließe ich mich gleich an!

Jürgen


----------



## Herzkönig (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Grossartig so eine Verlosung!

Als Neuling kann man sowas richtig gut gebrauchen. Da ist bei Weitem noch nicht alles an Material da :m

Hatte natürlich auch seinen Erfolg seitens des Werbers.... ich werde euch mal in Recherchen mit einbauen 


Grüsse
Chris


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

@ Thomas....na sicher bin ich deswegen hier, und um Werbung für unser Video zu machen lol.....

Und könntet ihr diesen Thread mal schliessen,damit sich nicht noch mehr Boardies hier bewerben können....boa seid ihr aufdringlich :q:q:q:q

Wünsche allen noch schöne Pfingsten und immer eine Hnadbreit Fisch in der Pfanne #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessant, Visdeal mal zu sehen. Den Newsletter bekomme ich regelmässig, aber leider ist selten was Interessantes für Fliegenfischer dabei.
Trotzdem, danke für die Reportage #6

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Find ich gut, das Video - hab bei FD noch nie was bestellt, weil mir das bislang irgendwie immer ne Runde anonym-seltsam vorkam (bin Natural Born Skeptiker).

Hatte mir aber zugegebenermaßen nur damals kurz nach Eröffnung mal die originale holländische Seite angeschaut und wusste bislang gar nicht, dass es da nu auch ne deutsche gibt (hatte das dann nicht weiter verfolgt).

Macht aber echt nen anständigen Eindruck.

Ich möcht auch gerne bei der Verlosung mitmachen.


----------



## flasha (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Gewinne,Gewinne...einmal abräumen, freie Auswahl!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NarcotiC1337 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Tolles Video


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Da es mit dem Lotto nie klappen mòchte..

Nach nächtlichem Ansitz im Anschluss direkt zur Arbeit.. Hut ab.


----------



## malpi (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Spannend!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



Pipboy schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich...bin wegen der Verlosung hier...


Ich hatte das Video gesehen, bevor ich von der Verlosung mitbekommen habe. Allerdings finde ich es immer spannend zu sehen, wie andere Online Handel arbeiten, da ich beruflich damit ja zu tun habe.

Aber die Verlosung im Nachhinein klingt spannend. Bin gespannt auf die Bilder vom Inhalt.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ist natürlich eine raffinierte Verkaufsstrategie. Anstatt abzuwarten, bis die Kunden von selbst mit einem Bedürfnis nach einem bestimmten Artikel kommen, schafft man Bedürfnisse mittels des Angebotes. Bin selbst nicht eingetragen, weil ich nur das kaufe, was ich brauche. Sonst würd ich auch wieder mehr ausgeben, als es sinnvoll wäre :m

Wenn man es Geldmäßig aber anders händeln kann als ich ne super Sache.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Sehr informativ das Video, (wie natürlich alle Videos vom AB),
besonders die Vorstellung der Verkaufstrategie von Fischdeal.
Macht weiter so.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

War schon öfters mal auf der Seite von Fischdeal. War da immer etwas skeptisch gewesen. Das hat sich jetzt ein bisschen gelegt. 


Wann kommt mein Gewinn ??


----------



## Kotzi (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Geb mich Sachen umsonst!

Jetzt wirkts wenigstens nicht mehr ganz so suspekt,
diese Werbemaßnahme wird sich wohl eher positiv auswirken für 
Fischdeal.


----------



## Tobi92 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessante Geschichte, das Konzept gefällt mir.
Bisher dacht ich das wär ein stinkt normaler Onlineshop.

Über ein Geschenk würd ich mich natürlich auch freuen


----------



## JourFX (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich freue mich jeden Morgen auf den Newsletter. Danke für den Einblick


----------



## Micha383 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessant war das Video durchaus vor allem das mit Ultimate.

Wäre natürlich klasse wenn ich so ein Set abstauben könnte, da meine Holde nun auch den Angelschein gemacht hat wäre es zum Einstieg echt Top #6


----------



## Mamon (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Spannend, was die Jungs da machen, kommen wirklich kundenorientiert rüber.
 Ich werde da mal öfters reinschauen..............


----------



## reefrunner (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessantes Konzept von dem Shop. Werde aufjedenfall mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Danocles (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessantes Video, leider die nächste tackle Seite wo man jetzt öfter mal reinschaut und ungewollt einkauft


----------



## sanda (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Super Konzept, weiter so, werde mir die Internetpräsenz nun auch öfters anschauen und erneut Geld ausgeben müssen, wie es aussieht :vik:


----------



## Allrounder17 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Wünsche allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel 
Und weiterhin ein fettes Petri Heil und Tight Lines  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich habe bis dato von Fishdeal noch nichts gehört, bin von dem Konzept begeistert.

Danke für die INfo #6


----------



## Seele (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

"Hallo, Anglerboard isch da" zu geil, ich schmeiß mich weg Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Was willsch mache, wenn die koi Klingl henn?
;-)))


----------



## schnubbi1307 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Sehr schönes Video. Endlich erhält man einen Einblick wie es bei Fischdeal zugeht. Danke


----------



## icke2001 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich nur mal schnell was gewinnen. :q


----------



## ODS-homer (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

in jungen jahren bin ich aus ganz anderen gründen in die niederlande gefahren#t

lesezeichen für den shop gesetzt, jetzt schenkt mir bitte was:m


----------



## sbho (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was willsch mache, wenn die koi Klingl henn?
> ;-)))


 
*Hânnohh!  #h*


----------



## sbho (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> in jungen jahren bin ich aus ganz anderen gründen in die niederlande gefahren#t
> 
> lesezeichen für den shop gesetzt, jetzt schenkt mir bitte was:m


 
 gibts da bestimmt auch als Köder oder Lockstoff..... |supergri


----------



## bakanorbert3 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Kostenlos ist immer gut


----------



## benkk (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Super Idee mit dem Online-Shop, werde am Ball bleiben.


----------



## Gruschan (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Hab mir schon des öfteren einen "Deal" ergattert. Hat immer alles prima geklappt. #6


----------



## M3ggid0 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Auch ich finde das das mal wieder ein gelungenes Video von euch/dir ist ... Aufklärung statt "friss oder stirb"


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Super Video, das schafft Vertrauen. Ich hatte mich noch nicht getraut dort was zu bestellen, obwohl mir einige Deals schon gefallen haben. Nach dem Video werde ich mich öfter nach Deals umschauen.

Danke für das tolle Video!


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Cool,da kann man ja mal nen guten schnapp machen.
Werde ich im Auge behalten.#6


----------



## Darket (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich hab da mittlerweile ein paar mal bestellt (bin hier im AB über die Werbung drüber gestolpert) und war sehr zufrieden. Wenn man damit klarkommt, dass der Versand ein  paar Tage länger dauert als anderswo, bieten die schon gute Sachen an. Allerdings lohnt es sich auch da mal google zu betätigen. Die UVP wird nämlich oftmals nicht nur von Fischdeal unterboten. Hatte es schon ein paar mal, dass ich Sachen anderswo zu doch sehr ähnlichen Preisen gefunden habe. Aber das spricht ertsmal ja nicht gegen Fischdeal.


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessantes Video über ein neues Business-Konzept.


----------



## elle-w (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Kann auch nichts negatives über den Schopp sagen,Preis Leistung  Gut.:vik:


----------



## hechtspez (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Will natürlich auch mitmischen als Neuling und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Preis von FischDeal ergattern, top weiter so :m


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessanter Beitrag!


----------



## Tobi92 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich frag mich grad schon die ganze Zeit, wie sich bei so einem Konzept wohl die Anfänge gestalte, schließlich basiert das ganze auf einer möglichst großen Anzahl an User/Käufer und die ist ja nicht von Beginn an gegeben.


----------



## Kaka (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessantes Konzept. Habe den Newsletter schon länger abonniert, allerdings noch nie was bestellt. Mal schauen ob demnächst mal was dabei ist. Wobei ich den Newsletter bisher eh immer nur ganz schnell überfolgen habe. Jetzt schau ich ihn mir demnächst genauer an #6


----------



## phirania (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Bin jetzt auch Fisch Deal Fan...#h


----------



## Steffen1978 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Top......


----------



## Knebi (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Schönes Konzept mit den wechselnden Angeboten.


----------



## GrÜndi (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Waren paar schöne Info´s mit bei.
Interessant.

Danke euch #6


----------



## Stumbe (25. Mai 2015)

Gefällt mir sehr gut das Video. Finde generell die Videos bei den Herstellern und Händlern sowie bei Messen sehr gelungen.


----------



## andree_h1978 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessantes Video,hab jetzt mal den Newsletter aboniert!


----------



## Fragezeichen (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich schaue immer alle Videos an wenn ich mal eben die 5-10 Minuten habe, selbst zu Sachen die mich eigentlich nicht wirklich tangieren...von mir aus könnt ihr gerne so wie in den letzten Wochen relativ regelmäßig Videos machen.

Habe mir mal die Angebote angeschaut bei Fischdeal und was es da so in den vergangenen Wochen gab - hat jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt mit Ultimate und/oder NGT (andere Marke die da oft vorkommt und mir nichts sagt)...mich würde Qualität und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis interessieren.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Mal schauen bisher hab ich die für mich interessanten deals leider verpasst.  Das Video war wie immer Klasse.


----------



## Said (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Nice, sehr gutes video!! hatte selber ganz am anfang bedenken, was wenn fishdeal.de doch nur ne verarsche ist, bis ich einfach mal was bestellt habe, und gemerkt habe dass ja wirklich ein paket angekommen ist.... durch dieses video werden sicherlich viel mehr leute den ein oder anderen deal in anspruch nehmen


----------



## Kalle (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

hab da schon öfter schöne sachen erworben....#6


----------



## jewe68 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Sehr schöne Aktion von euch...weiter so


----------



## kreuzass (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

40cm-Köder?!?

Ich meine mein größter, von mir verwendeter, Kunstköder hatte in etwa so 15cm. Was wiegen solche Gummimonster? 200 - 300 g doch sicherlich, oder!? Vielleicht sogar mehr? Ich habe keinen Schimmer, würde es jedoch gerne herausfinden.

Da bin ich dabei. Weil, dat es prima.


----------



## layercake87 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

schon öfter reingeschaut, aber tatsächlich noch nicht bestellt. haben aber durchaus immer mal wieder sachen im angebot, die mein interesse wecken. 
leider muss ich auch sagen, dass dort öfter mal zwar optisch schöne kunstköder im angebot sind, aber diese so unbekannt sind, dass nicht einmal google in der lage ist infos zu diesen auszuspucken. 
unter anderem auch ein grund warum ich noch nicht dort bestellt habe


----------



## mopa (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Hallo Zusammen, Danke für dieses schöne Video. Sehr großer Shop für uns Angler, und super Kommentiert. Gruß Pascal


----------



## mafo (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Seht interessantes Video 

ich freue mich immer wieder auf eure Videos.


----------



## GandRalf (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Moin auch,

Habe auch schon diverse Deals dort abgeschlossen.
Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.
Es ist halt nicht alles immer für jeden interessant, aber wenn, dann lohnt sich schon einmal das warten.#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad schon die ganze Zeit, wie sich bei so einem Konzept wohl die Anfänge gestalte, schließlich basiert das ganze auf einer möglichst großen Anzahl an User/Käufer und die ist ja nicht von Beginn an gegeben.


Da wird man wohl zu Anfang schon ein wenig Geld in die Vermarktung stecken müssen und ggf. hier und da drauf legen. So wie Angler eben sind ^^


----------



## BrendaK (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ihr Abzocker! 

Sehr informatives Video, die Jungs scheinen echt nett zu sein!
Leider war bei denen noch nichts für mich dabei.

Aber nachdem das hier ja die Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel ist, lasst euch von mir abzocken, das wär echt nett *mitm ausgestreckten Zeigefinger die Pistole in der Jackentasche vortäusch*.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## captain-sparrow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Hallo,

Werbung voll und ganz erfüllt. Jede Menge neue mögliche Kunden die total begeistert sind.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück bei der Preisverleihung und mir den Hauptgewinn.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## vermesser (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Sehr interessant- bisher hatten mich die Angebote von Fishdeal noch nicht sooooooo überzeugt, da nicht unbedingt das, was ich grade suchte, brauchte, wollte...trotzdem cool, das mal so zu sehen.

In diesem Sinne...ich mach mit  .


----------



## rezned (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

So ich glaube jetzt mache ich das richtig. Sorry bin neu hier im Forum und habe das noch nicht so ganz raus.
Den FischDeal -Beitrag finde ich super. Kannte die überhaupt nicht und werde Ihn mal ausprobieren. Habe schon viele Eurer Beiträge auf You Tube gesehen. Weiter so.
#6#6
rheinisches Petri.


----------



## grazy04 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

nach dem ich es nun auch geschafft habe mir das komplette Video anzuschauen sag ich mal: Wie immer ein gutes Video und gewinnen macht glücklich *zwinker*


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Nette Idee...

Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass sich das Konzept auf Dauer durchsetzen wird...

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich - wenn ich etwas brauche, dann weiß ich genau was (bzw. die grobe Richtung) und will es sofort haben. Ob man dann wirklich täglich auf der Seite vorbeischaut und hofft, dass genau die Sachen in einem Deal verpackt werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Für Tacklesammler und Leute, die immer auf der Suche nach günstigen Schnäppchen sind, mag das Konzept passen - der Großteil wird aber sicherlich im normalen (Online)Handel sein Zeug holen...

Trotzdem wünschen ich den Kollegen aus Holland viel Erfolg...

Marcel

Achja: Was macht ein Holländer, nachdem er die Fußball-WM gewonnen hat... |wavey:


----------



## Stephan203 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ist ja mal wirklich was neues danke fürs vorstellen


----------



## doc_haemmer (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ist eher was zum immer wieder rein schauen, aber nicht um gezielt zu kaufen. Da dann doch lieber die bekannten Läden. Aber um ein paar gute Deals abzugreifen hört es sich gut an, auch wenn ich befürchte dann wieder Sachen zu kaufen die ich eigentlich gar nicht wirklich brauche


----------



## cafabu (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

ok, hab den Laden mal durchgeschaut. Ist ja so ganz nett. Einzel- Deals sind schon interessant. Zusammengestellte Pakete wohl eher für Neulinge, die sich noch eindecken müssen.
Was ich nicht kapiert habe sind die verpassten Deals. Habe da nur stichprobenartig reingeschaut und immer nur nicht mehr verfügbar gelesen. Wozu sind sie dann noch aufgelistet?
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

anfixxen, nehm ich an.


----------



## Double2004 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Habe dort schon häufig bestellt. Bisher durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Bis vor ca. einem Jahr gab es dort regelmäßig Kunstköder-Überraschungsboxen für 15€ mit Sachen im Wert (UVP) von über 30€. Wie jemand schon schrieb: Dinge, die man nicht unbedingt braucht, aber man freut sich trotzdem, wenn man sie in den Händen hält.

Gelegentlich werden dort Kunstköder von Nordic Tackle angeboten. Die sind richtig klasse und extrem fängig auf Hecht. Finde das Groupon-Konzept auf Angelsachen gemünzt super. Man bekommt halt einmal täglich eine Mail und kann dann ja selbst entscheiden, ob etwas Interessantes dabei ist oder nicht....


----------



## Gäddsax (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

[FONT=&quot]Das hört sich interessant an.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zwar hatte ich den Namen der Fa. mal gelesen, doch war mir nicht bekannt, was dahinter steckt.
[/FONT]


----------



## Dermeineeine (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Nette Idee. Mal sehen was daraus wird in der Zukunft.


----------



## SveMa (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich kaufe eigentlich regelmäßig bei FischDeal, aber auch hier lohnt sich immer ein Vergleich auf dem Markt


----------



## mcvenix (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Solche Seiten gibst schon für IT, warum nicht für die Anglern?


----------



## Dreidl (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Super Video!!! Habe auch schon mal bei Fishdeal bestellt und war sehr skeptisch ob alles klappt. Aber es war alles super und auch ein guter Preis. Nach dem Video kann man beruhigter bestellen da man nun sah was hinter dem Namen steht. 

Danke Anglerboard TV


----------



## BassAction (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Super Video!!  
Gerne mehr davon,auch von anderen Versandhäusern.


----------



## angel!andi (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Habe den Newsletter schon seit längerem abboniert aber mich irgendwie noch nicht getraut da zu bestellen.

Schön wenn man jetzt weiß wer hinter dem Laden steckt. Informatives Video!


----------



## Andre´ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich hab auch schon ein paar mal was bestellt und alles lief reibungslos , Daumen hoch


----------



## Mikey3110 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ist mal gut zu wissen, was das für ein Shop ist. Bis dato dachte ich immer, dass ich  bestimmt ein Abo am Arxxx habe, sobald man einen Deal macht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens mal weshalb es wieder Ultimate gibt.... mal sehen ob nicht nur der Name gleich ist.


----------



## Aurikus (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Wirklich nette Sache.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bisher noch nicht bei Fischdeal.de reingeschaut habe.
Das wird sich in Zukunft ändern!


----------



## Freizeit (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich auch, ich auch#6


----------



## Chr1ng (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Super Video! :vik:


----------



## Strykee (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Hallo zusammen, 

wie immer ein sehr informatives Video von Euch.

Hab mich bis jetzt noch nie getraut bei FISCHDEAL zu bestellen, werde es jetzt jedoch mal antesten


----------



## orgel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Kärrieoal und Kunschdköder verschiedenschder Oarten könnt ich auch gebrauchen :q


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du willst ja nur gewinnen ;-)))


_*ich will erst mal nur dabei sein*_ |rolleyes 
....gewinnen kann man immer wenn man was betrachtet #6

#h


----------



## Cocu (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



Strykee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie immer ein sehr informatives Video von Euch.
> 
> Hab mich bis jetzt noch nie getraut bei FISCHDEAL zu bestellen, werde es jetzt jedoch mal antesten




Dito, mal sehen, was man da so abgreifen kann!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Schönes Video, Danke!

Und ich werf meinen Namen natürlich auch in den Lostopf


----------



## Xeffex (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Also doch ein seriöses Unternehmen.
Als ich das erste mal auf deren Website gelandet bin, war ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich skeptisch. Danke für das Video.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Super Video mit tollen Info´s #6


----------



## Arango (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

wie immer ein sympathisches Video #6


----------



## Loxor (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Sehr schönes Video. Vielleicht lässt sich gerade als Anfänger der ein oder andere Euro sparen =)


----------



## Lennart83 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich habe mir auch mal den Newsletter abonniert und gleich schon die erste Bestellung getätigt...   Mal sehen, was da noch so an Angeboten kommt.


----------



## Hann. Münden (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Gleich mal schauen was die aktuell im Angebot haben.


----------



## blassauge (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Das Video zeigt mal einen schönen Blick hinter die Kulissen. 
Ich habe den Newsletter schon einige Zeit. Sind einige gute Sachen dabei. Früher oder später findet jeder seinen Deal


----------



## Rotbart (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Bin gespannt, ob sich diese Geschäftsidee halten kann ... wie viele Kommentare zeigen, erscheint das Geschäftsmodell ja erst mal suspekt. Das ging mir auch so.


----------



## sere123 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Schönes Video, 
bin gespannt ob ich auch was finde.


----------



## René F (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich finde das Konzept von Visdeal gut. Man kann immer mal wieder ein Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## Forellenseeking (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Kenne Visdeal schon länger, super Sache! Für mich ist allerdings selten was dabei


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich hab auch schon 2 mal dort ein paar Kleinigkeiten bestellt. Und war sehr zufrieden weiter so #6#6


----------



## Westblutossi (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

So einfach das Konzept, so genial ist es auch  !


----------



## barschspez (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Hört sich ja sehr interessant an, dann werd ich mir mal ein paar Angebote unter die Lupe nehmen, weiter so :m


----------



## Philla (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Super Video ;-)


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Bin bereits bei Fishdeal im Newsletter  Teils kann man gute Schnäppchen machen - aber man muss sich gedulden.


Dennoch mal schön hinter die Kulissen zu schauen!
Gut gemacht Thomas!


----------



## klatsche84 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

habe gestern das video auf youtube gesehen. war klasse.

habe mir auch mal die seite direkt angesehen und muss sagen, dass ich sie jetzt mal in die favoriten gelegt habe um täglich mal drauf zu schauen. das konzept ist schon ziemlich interessant und ich denke da geht schon der eine oder andere exzellente schnapper. vor allem wenn man sich mal eine liste von dingen gemacht hat, die man noch anschaffen möchte lohnt es sich dort regelmäßig drauf zu gehen...


----------



## compi204 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Danke an euch für diesen Bericht.

Interessant hier mal hinter die Kulissen schauen zu können. Allerdings muss ich mich einigen hier anschließen, da ich den Newsletter auch schon länger bekomme, auf ein Schnäppchen muss man manchmal etwas länger warten. Ansonsten interessantes Konzept.


----------



## Westblutossi (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

hab mir mal ein paar sachen bestellt. müsste nächste woche ankommen. FREU


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Geiles Video wie immer#6.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## mefofänger (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

da konnte man ja mal etwas hinter die kulissen schauen, bei fischdeal. da ich schon mehrfach dort sachen bestellt habe war es interessant mal die firmenphilosophie kennen zulernen. mfg mefofänger


----------



## Dorschalex (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich würde auch super gerne an der Verlosung teilnehmen!


----------



## shafty262 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Scheinen wirklich hin und wieder interessante Angebote zu haben.  Hab mich nun auch mal registriert.


----------



## mephisto (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Informatives Werbefilmchen!


----------



## angelprovieh (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessantes Konzept. Über den Gewinn würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## man1ac (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Wirklich ansehnlich


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Mal informativ.


----------



## lio18168 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Danke für das schöne Filmchen


----------



## Endstille (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ich geb auch mal meinen Kommentar hier ab.


----------



## diablo030 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

wer würde da nicht gerne gewinnen 

Viel Glück allen.


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Dann buche ich auch mal ein "last minute-Gewinnspielticket". Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## m1ndgam3 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Kenn Fisschdeal schon länger, hab jetz vor kurzem das erste mal bestellt.


----------



## axelfred (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

gutes video, guter shop:m


----------



## nikobellic1887 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Hoffentlich bin ich nicht zu spät  hoffe es ist doch einschließlich der 30.06.15 gemeint 

Zum Video:

Ist am Anfang auf dem Firmenschild ernsthaft die Deutschlandflagge falsch ? 

Sonst ein sehr interessantes Konzept & ich dankes chonmal im Voraus für eines der Pakete


----------



## Nils0or (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Gutes und interresantes Video !


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ein interessanter Blick "hinter die Kullissen". Shop kannte ich bisher nicht, daher zumindest eine lohneswerte Werbung


----------



## Tigo (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Interessantes Video


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Schönes und interessantes Video! :m


----------



## nikobellic1887 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Was denn nun Thomas? wann ist die Verlosung?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Im Lauf der Woche.


----------



## Westblutossi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Vielleicht gewinne ich endlich mal was 
Hab noch nie etwas gewonnen!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

So, die Gewinner sind gezogen und wurden bereits benachrichtigt! 

Petri Heil mit den neuen Angelsachen an die 3 Glücklichen  







Hier nochmal das Video:
[youtube1]Rt0LGI5lJnY[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt0LGI5lJnY


----------



## GandRalf (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Ick freu mir 'nen Barsch ab....:vik:


----------



## Vanner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Na dann mal Glückwunsch .... bin mal wie immer leer ausgegangen :c


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Ick freu mir 'nen Barsch ab....:vik:



Gratulation..#6


----------



## Westblutossi (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Heul, doch nix gewonnen und nen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## jigga1986 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

 läuft bei den


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

juhu und iwi ist es ja auch noch ein Überraschungspaket. Mal schauen was da so noch drinn ist.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



mathei schrieb:


> juhu und iwi ist es ja auch noch ein Überraschungspaket. Mal schauen was da so noch drinn ist.



Berichte mal :vik:


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Berichte mal :vik:



Auf jeden Fall #6


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Freu mich für die Kerle, da hats die richtigen getroffen!


----------



## GandRalf (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Moin auch,

Gestern kam der DHL Bote und hat ein nettes Paket gebracht.
Da es sich ja um eine "Überraschungsbox" handelt, habe ich mal ein kleines Auspack-Video gemacht.
Die etwas mäßige Tonqualität bitte ich zu entschuldigen, aber das Gehäuse der Actioncam hat die Öffnung für das Mikrofon wohl auf der Rückseite.|kopfkrat

Noch mal Danke und viel Spaß.#6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOAmPDUWiNs


----------



## mathei (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anglerboard TV Video/Gewinnspiel: Zu Besuch bei FischDeal.de / VisDeal.nl*

Bei mir kam der Bote heute. Das Video sagt ja bereits alles aus. 
Also Danke auch von mir


----------



## Stumbe (8. September 2015)

Will nochmal das Thema hochholen. Habe vor ein paar Wochen den Angelrutenszänder von DAM dort erworben. Hat alles einwandfrei geklappt. Dauert natürlich etwas aber das ist ja von vorneherein klar. Immer wieder gucke ich in die Angebote rein und seh natürlich ganze Karpfenausrüstungen mit zwei Ruten und Rollen samt Rodpod etc. Hat jemand mal so ein Set bestellt und kann ein kleines Statement dazu abgeben. Das sowas nicht das Beste ist, ist natürlich logisch. Aber ist es wenigstens in Teilen brauchbar und trotzdem noch ein guter Deal? Zumindest die Rollen wird man ja auswechseln müssen.
Gruß

PS: Frage ist nur aus Interesse, nicht wegen einem konkreten Kauf.


----------

